# Snuggling with the dogs ;-)



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That's my boyfriend, Tim, with our pack! <3










And a few more of miss Josie:























































She's fitting in SO well here. Tess is much more playful than she is, but they play often and cuddle ALLLLL the time. They get along great, and Jos is my little follower... always at my side! It was the best decision ever to get her... love this girl SO much!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

You pack is beautiful. Don't ya just luv the cuddling?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww little cuddle monsters!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

They are all just lovely but you know I am partial to Bishop. He is lovely.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome Picture Caitlyn! :thumb:

I still love that picture of Josie looking so concerned about Tess! :lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Cute pictures!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My angel Tessie <3


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful.


----------

